# Control de encendido para luces de escalera



## halfside (May 28, 2009)

buenas a todos, este es mi primer post y como vereis estoy muy verde todavia en esto... he estado buscando por el foro, pero no encuentro nada que me aclare o ayude en lo que quiero hacer, encuentro pistas pero me pierdo...
Mi intensión es crear un circuito que encienda unas tiras de leds distribuidas por los escalones de una escalera segun se vaya subiendo.
Mi idea es que unos detectores de proximidad detecten, valga la redundancia, que alguien esta subiendo o bajando y vayan encendiendo las tiras de leds segun el escalon donde esten.... a ver si me puedo explicar mejor con un ejemplo:

Pongamos que voy a subir la escalera, pongo el pie en el primer escalon, el sensor lo detecta y enciende las barras de leds que corresponden a los primeros 5 escalones, cuando llegue al cuarto escalon otro sensor lo detecta y enciende los siguientes 5 escalones y asi hasta el final de la escalera... las barras de leds se apagaran secuencialmente tras un tiempo determinado 30 seg. más o menos... eso seria regulable...

me podeis echar una mano a que tengo que usar y como... os lo agradeceria de verdad.

un saludo,

Half.


----------



## kuropatula (May 28, 2009)

Los mas "simple" es con un PIC. Fijate el PIC16f628A y para programarlo usa el MikroC. Los sensores no se que es lo mejor ya que lo de proximidad comunes no te distigen enre el escalon 1 y el 4


----------



## halfside (May 28, 2009)

Gracias por la respuesta.

Si, habia pensado hacerlo con PIC, sensores habria más de uno, es decir uno en el primer escalon otro en el cuarto y asi sucesivamente... lo que no se es si con un sólo PIC me valdria o tendria que usar uno por sensor...
Tampoco se cual seria el mejor sensor a utilizar, ultrasonidos, infrarojos, etc... el rango a medir seria maximo de 80cm

a ver si hago un esquema de lo que tengo pensado y os lo enseño seguro que asi es mas facil entenderlo.

gracias.

Half.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 28, 2009)

Mmmm para escalones creo que lo mas simple seria algun sensor de presion..... o poner un haz de luz infrarojo de lado a lado, cuando alguien lo interrumpa con el pie se enciende la luz...


----------



## halfside (May 29, 2009)

esa es la idea un sensor infrarojo... pero lo que no tengo muy claro es como asignar a cada sensor un numero de leds a encender...


----------



## kuropatula (May 29, 2009)

Cuando se active cada sensor (la idea de los IR enfrentados es buena) te va a enviar una señal a la entrada del PIC. Dependiendo de en que entrada entre (!) la señal vas a tener que tomar la decisión de qué numero de LEDs prender. Pobablemente tendrás que usar un PIC más grande (que tenga más salidas) para todos los LEDs que necesitás. Podés fijarte el 16F876A o 16F877. Hay unas versiones nuevas de este último el PIC16F887 pero es indistinto para tu caso.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 29, 2009)

Tambien puedes usar un deserializador (como el 74ls164) y mandar la información en serie, asi en teoria puedes tener una cadena infinita de leds


----------



## halfside (Jun 1, 2009)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda...

Me interesa lo del 74ls164... voy a recolectar información sobre el a ver que se puede hacer...
Tambien he estado pensando el uso del Arduino, con el que he tenido buenas experiencias y me parece un entorno muy sencillo de uso y programación.

un saludo,

half.


----------



## Miguel9 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hola tambien soy novato en los Pics ..pero Creo que es mucho ponerle un pic para unos sensores  y unas tiras de Leds....?
La idea de los IR es la mejor ...   yo pondria   dos sensores  un 555 un trans (driver)  y los leds de los 4 escalones.....

...La cuestion de un pic  significa  tirar  N cables por toda la escalera de Sensores y leds.....'?

Si coloco un modulo con los indicado  solo tiraria los cables de la alimentacion

1.-   un  sensor  peldaño  1
2.-   un sensor  peldaño 4
  (creo que se pueden colocar en paralelo)
3.-  Un 555 produce el retardo y puede por si solo encender varios leds...si son mas....
4.- un tr  de driver     

El asunto es que subimos por la escalera y tambien bajamos verdad?     
por eso los dos sensores y el 555 ya Uds. lo saben hacer trabajar...
cuantos Leds?  o ampolletas  las que quieran  con el Driver  y hasta un relé....

...a colocar cuantos mudulos necesites  halfside!


espero te sirva.

salu2

Miguel9


----------



## ALE777 (Jul 31, 2016)

Estimados amig@s:
En la escalera de mi casa, decidí cambiar las 3 lamparas que había en la pared, por spots hechos con cajas de luz cuadradas de 5cm de lado, y en cada una colocar 4 leds blancos de alta luminosidad, de 5 mm.

Les cuento, hice la prueba, en una noche sin luna, y la potencia lumínica sobra para cada escalón.
Sí, quiero colocar 4 Leds por cada escalón, son 20 escalones. ¡Que trabajo! Tranquilos, ya lo hice, solo me falta el cableado.

Hasta aquí, todo bien, armé una fuente de 12V, y coloqué los 4 led en serie, pero luego de ver un video en youtube, se me ocurrió hacerlo mejor, ¿qué tal si encienden en secuencia?
Y ahí comencé a investigar, y a probar.

Se me ocurrió hacer una serie de circuitos de retardo usando las compuertas NAND 4011 y transistores BC337
En la simulación con Livewire, el circuito anda OK, pero cuando armé una secuencia de ejemplo en el protoboard, los leds se encienden todos al mismo tiempo.
Cambié los capacitores, aumenté las resistencias, y nada, como si no hubiera retardo.

¿Qué está mal en mi circuito? ¿Hay otra forma de hacer esta secuencia?
Si, ya sé, con PIC, pero no estoy muy ducho en eso, prefiero seguir con la electrónica digital.

Les dejo el circuito para que lo vean y me den sus opiniones.
Desde ya, agradecido por la ayuda que me puedan dar.

¡Gracias!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 1, 2016)

ALE777 dijo:


> ¿Qué está mal en mi circuito? ¿Hay otra forma de hacer esta secuencia?
> Si, ya sé, con PIC, pero no estoy muy ducho en eso, prefiero seguir con la electrónica digital.


 Me parece que escogiste el camino más complicado.
Obvio que con un microcontrolador se podría hacer un diseño muy sofisticado e inteligente, pero ya que prefieres las compuertas lógicas, también existen circuitos que cumplen con lo que requieres.
Por ejemplo, el CI 4017 en tecnología CMOS o el 74154 que es TTL y con más salidas.

En ambos puedes usar un CI 555 como base de tiempo, pero el 74154 necesita ser direccionado con un 74193 y de ésta forma se podrá direccionar hacia arriba o hacia abajo. (Bien para una escalera)


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2016)

Así a bulto me parece que te has quedado corto en unos 100 o 200 leds para iluminar lo mismo que con las lámparas normales.
Otra cosa es que te guste como queda ahora.
Creo que te estás metiendo en una complicación innecesaria porque el cableado va a ser enorme, y lo que va en el board, cuando le pones 100m de cable deja de ir.

Pero bueno, con un contador up/down y un decodificador supongo que valdrá, porque si quieres que la escalera encienda en un sentido también querrás que lo haga en el contrario.


----------



## ALE777 (Ago 28, 2016)

Estimados D@rkbytes y Scooter, en principio GRACIAS por sus comentarios, agradezco mucho el interes que le han dado...en el tema de la cantidad de leds a iluminar, te cuento, amigo Scooter, hice la prueba en una noche muy oscura (sin luna) y para iluminar UN solo escalon, los 4 leds blanco calido que use iluminaban con una intensidad mas que suficiente, tampoco es para encandilar, recuerda que en este tipo de iluminacion la intensidad debe ser moderada, mas bien suave, ya que es solo para guiar, y queda esteticamente agradable...
En cuanto a usar un CD4017, el problema es que al ir secuenciando las salidas, solo quedara encendida la que este a valor alto ("1") quedando apagadas las demas...yo hice un circuito asi, intercalando luego de cada salida del CD4017 un Flip Flop tipo "D", usando un CD4013. Pero el problema reside en que, si usamos un 555 como base de tiempos, NUNCA se detendra la secuencia mientras el 555 siga entregando pulsos de reloj...
Lo que yo quiero, en mi caso particular, es que las luces enciendan de a una, en una secuencia de tiempos VARIABLE (Mas lento al principio, mas rapido al final)...
En estos dias estuve revisando mi circuito, y decidi cambiar el CD4011 por CD4093 (Schmitt - Trigger), haciendolo mas estable, y agregar un diodo 1N4148 a la salida de la primer compuerta NAND, para prevenir una fuga de corriente al descargarse el capacitor que sirve como base  de tiempos. Tambien le agregue un resistor pull - down para mantener en "0" logico la compuerta de entrada, hasta que se accione el interruptor. El circuito modificado quedo asi:





Hice el circuito en protoboard, y el resultado fue el esperado...Ahora voy a probar si luego de encender el primer grupo de leds, se enciende (luego de un retardo) el segundo grupo de leds...
Les dejo el video que subi a Youtube:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oi1_tXN2k7I&feature=youtu.be

Apenas tenga exito con el circuito definitivo, se los hare saber...espero les haya gustado mi aporte...entre todos aprendemos! 
Les dejo el circuito en Livewire...
                                                 gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 28, 2016)

Hola.

Lo que no me parece bien en tu circuito, es que los LED no tienen resistencia limitadora de corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ALE777 (Ago 30, 2016)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Lo que no me parece bien en tu circuito, es que los LED no tienen resistencia limitadora de corriente.
> 
> ...


Hola, gracias por tu respuesta y por tu interes! 
El hecho de que no le agregué una resistencia limitadora es debido a que la suma de las tensiones de los 4 leds (Blanco calido es el que voy a usar) da 12V, y la fuente que arme tiene un regulador 7812, o sea, como mucho podra superar el valor de tolerancia que tiene el regulador (que segun la hoja de datos de Fairchild es +/- 4% = 12,48 V), y como cada led blanco funciona a 3V, por eso no inclui una resistencia...
Analizando mas el problema, vi que en este caso particular, usando un PIC el cableado seria mas engorroso que con electronica digital,  ya que habria que pasar por el caño de electricidad un manojo de tantos cables como luces queramos secuenciar (Un cable por cada salida del PIC)...en cambio, usando logica digital, en una cajita de mignon de 5 x 5 cm puedo colocar un circuito que comandara DOS juegos de luces (cada mitad del CD4093 comanda un juego de 4 leds), entonces, usando solo DOS cables (alimentacion 12V) podremos agregar tantas luces como queramos, (en mi caso son 20 juegos de 4 leds x caja). 
Los leds los compre en Ebay, venian en una bolsita 100 leds, y no pense que tendrian tan buena calidad, ademas de funcionar todos, el poder luminico me asombro, no pense que que con 4 leds iba a ser suficiente, tengamos en cuenta que solo van a cumplir la funcion de iluminar UN escalon, que tiene unos 30 cm de ancho por 70 cm de largo...si desean, les puedo subir una fotos de la escalera de mi casa, para ver como quedaron las 20 cajas mignon en cada escalon...
Les mando un gran abrazo a todos, y una vez mas, GRACIAS por el enorme esfuerzo que todos los moderadores (y moderadoras) le ponen a este importante foro, que nos ayuda a aprender cada dias mas el fascinante mundo de la electronica!!!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 30, 2016)

Error: Los leds se controlan por corriente, no se controlan por tensión porque NO se puede, no por nada.
En tu caso a lo mejor te salvas porque los cables largos hacen de resistencia oculta.
Si iluminan tanto es bastante probable que los estés forzando mas de la cuenta.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 30, 2016)

Hola.

Como ya te lo han comentado, los LED se excitan por corriente. Cuando se excitan por voltaje deben tener un resistencia limitadora de corriente.

Usando un poco el sentido común "¿Para qué te dan la corriente y el voltaje cuándo compras un LED?"

Cuando compras un foco (bombillo o lámpara incandescente), sólo pides el foco por el voltaje (también el tamaño y forma, o cosas de ese tipo) y eso es todo lo que necesitas saber del foco. 

Cuándo por el LED pasa la corriente típica (la que indica el fabricante) la caída de voltaje en el LED será la que indica el fabricante.

Pero como el LED es un diodo, no cumple la ley de Ohm, "¡ Cuando le aplicas voltaje al LED, no se sabe que corriente fluye por el LED !" 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ALE777 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hola, gracias por sus interesantes comentarios...tienes razon, elaficionado, no habia tenido esto en cuenta...la curva tension - corriente de un LED es PARABOLICA, NO SIGUE LA LEY DE OHM...
Voy a medir las corrientes en los LEDs en mis proximas pruebas, y elegir una resistencia limitadora que limite la corriente  de estos leds a unos 20mA, que es la corriente normal de los leds blanco calido (Segun lei en su hoja de datos)...
Bueno, corregido este error, todavia no he visto comentarios de que les parecio este circuito...
Les dejo el video de la segunda prueba, esta vez el retardo es en cascada, es decir, cada grupo de leds se activa luego de encendido el anterior...
Espero este circuito le sirva al amigo @halfside...
                                                                            Saludos!!!


----------



## ALE777 (Sep 24, 2016)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Lo que no me parece bien en tu circuito, es que los LED no tienen resistencia limitadora de corriente.
> 
> ...


Hola! 
Hoy realice la prueba de medicion de corriente, y los resultados fueron mas que satisfactorios...probe el circuito original (Como el que esta en el video mas arriba en este post) y medi la corriente que circula por los 4 LEDs (ACLARO: los LEDs NO TIENEN resistencia limitadora...) Resultado? 22,2 mA...


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 25, 2016)

Hola.

Me reafirmo en lo que ya he comentado. "Los LED se polarizan por corriente, si lo haces por voltaje "los LED deben tener una resistencia limitadora de corriente".

La corriente que fluye por los LED no es 22.5mA, es mayor. 
Porque no has tomado en cuenta, "la resistencia interna del miliamperímetro."

Pero, si te satisface el circuito que haz armado, me alegro por ti.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 27, 2016)

"está mañana paseé junto a un precipicio sin arnés ni ningún sistema de seguridad lo que demuestra que no hacen falta"

Ya te hemos dicho lo que pasa con los leds. Que no se rompiesen ayer no significa que no lo hagan mañana. Tu mismo.


----------

